# CAD Dx code



## kumeena (Jan 4, 2012)

As per PCP documentation's diagnosis are CAD and S/ P CABG 

Can I code 414.01 and V45.81 or It should be 414.00 and V45.81

Thank you


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 4, 2012)

If the MD was not more specific, I would use the second choices.


----------



## kumeena (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cad*

If the provider documents CAD w CABG, the correct coding is 414.00 and V45.81 

 AHA Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM, 1997, third quarter, page 15).


----------

